# São Paulo Open 2009



## Pedro (Jan 20, 2009)

Results are up now: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ts=All+Results&competitionId=SaoPauloOpen2009

we had a great time there 
lots of good solves and averages, and some really good ones for me (3x3, megaminx and pyraminx)

4x4, 5x5 and bld were a shame ¬¬


----------

